# LGB 2219S Mogul.



## RichardNeefe (Feb 20, 2011)

What is the 9 volt battery for in the tender? Thanks. Dick


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

might be for lights after power is turned off. Is it a rechargable 9v?


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

*Does your locomotive have sound?*

If your locomotive has sound it may be to keep sound activated when track power is to low or when there is no track power. Ken


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, the battery is usually for the sound. For Railsounds or MTH Protosound, it also runs the audio after power goes off to provide the shutdown sequence.


----------

